# Snoedel lovey question



## callieollie (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm searching for something to help my dd sleep without me next to her all the time. We co-sleep, which I'm fine with, but she won't nap unless we're holding her and won't fall asleep at night without us holding her or lying next to her. I need to have some time to do other things! So I was reading The No Cry Sleep Solution book and one thing they had recommended was a Snoedel lovey. It's supposed to help absorb mom's odor so baby is comforted by that while sleeping. I'm not sure how big it is, but it basically looks like a little head of an animal with a blanket on the bottom. My question is about safety - I know you're not supposed to give babies blankets due to the risk they'll pull it over their face or get caught in it so I'm wondering if anyone knows if the snoedel is safe? I'm guessing it is since it's used in NICU's but I wasn't sure why it would be if it has a blanket as part of it (unless the blanket is just really small?). Anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

How old is your daughter?


----------



## callieollie (Jan 2, 2007)

That would have been good to add, lol! She's 7 months old.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I have one and it's not big enough to get wrapped around a baby's neck. At 7 months I would feel comfortable leaving one with the baby. But it probably won't work, to be totally honest! It can't hurt to try though. Good luck!


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

No advice on the lovey but one thing to try is when you get up after she's asleep push a pillow right up next to her so if she flails or rolls over she feels like you're still next to her.


----------

